# keeping reptiles boring?



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 2, 2009)

I know this is a reptile forum, but does anyone else find keeping reptiles boring? so far I have never had a reptile that has really interested me, apart from my geckos, which are cute. is anyone else like that or are people entertained by there snake sitting there doing nothing? with wild herps it is exciting but with all my captives I never even look at them and feeding them is the only time I do, even then they seem a bit boring. interested to hear what other people think of keeping their ones.


----------



## method (Jan 2, 2009)

They're reptiles, what more do you want them to do, start dancing around in their cage for your entertainment :?. Why keep them if they bore you, some people keep them for something more then entertainment.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

To be honest, i find most of them boring in captivity. In the bush is a different story. There's actually only a couple of species i like to keep.


----------



## Dave (Jan 2, 2009)

I like watching my snakes, sure in the day there 'boring' but I love watching them slither around at night, and during the day my beardies are great, they jump around on there logs run around eating woodies etc, it is pretty 'amazing' for me :lol:


----------



## hodges (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope never, don't get me wrong the passion for handling your reptiles dies down with time but this can be a good thing. When i received my first pair of snakes i was excited wanting to hold them all the time but now i just prefer to only handle them if needed and of course to show of .

My love now is with Elapids it started of being with pythons but i just prefer elapids so will be looking to move onto them in the future.

But like they say each to their own.


----------



## Barno111 (Jan 2, 2009)

Mate the reason i keep reptiles is the fact they are the most awesome species on the planet. Manly snakes! Also they are the easiest pet to have in my life at the moment due to my hectic lifestyle! If you find reptiles boring why do you keep them! they are the most interesting this to know about!


----------



## Jewly (Jan 2, 2009)

God no, they aren't boring at all. I love to sit and watch them going about their enclosure and I try to interact with them a few times a week. Beardies are quite comical if you watch them for a while. 

Maybe they aren't for you. 

Method....as soon as I bring out the woodies, my beardies do start dancing around their enclosure..lol


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 2, 2009)

yer, I love herping, love seeing all the wild stuff, but keeping is an obbsession to me, I spend so much on them but they always are boring, maybe I am buying the wrong species


----------



## falconboy (Jan 2, 2009)

If you want boring, get blue tongues. Don't get me wrong, I adore my blueys, but along with boring they are still cute, very easy to care for and cheap to feed. Only problem is they burrow in their aspen bedding and I don't see them as much as I'd like, unless its feeding day (every 2nd at the moment) and they are out and about and restless. The more boring, the easier to care for! A lot can be said for boring!!! 

I enjoyed my beardies, and I miss them, but blueys are so EASY and NO CRICKETS!!!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> maybe I am buying the wrong species



You've just answered your own question.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 2, 2009)

If I didn't run ERD, I probably wouldn't keep any reptiles in captivity. If anything, a couple of Coastal Taipans and maybe Perenties.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 2, 2009)

yer I think a lot of reptiles look cute and look awsome, but they just dont interest me for some reason unless they are wild ones, because its a challenge to find them, see them in there natural habitat, photograph them etc


----------



## Slateman (Jan 2, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> To be honest, i find most of them boring in captivity. In the bush is a different story. There's actually only a couple of species i like to keep.



To see animals in they habitat require some effort. Not all people are willing to get up there.


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 2, 2009)

My breeding pair of coastals are rather boring cause they seep all day but my female is just amazing... she is always wandering around the enclosure and falling from the bottom branch at night. My new female I am just in awe of, she always comes to say hi if i go anywhere near her enclosure...

From what I have read, beardies are the most interesting of the smaller lizards, but if snakes bore you maybe stick to lizards or other animals


----------



## Jewly (Jan 2, 2009)

falconboy said:


> If you want boring, get blue tongues. Don't get me wrong, I adore my blueys, but along with boring they are still cute, very easy to care for and cheap to feed.


 

I found keeping blue tongues very boring as well, but I love all my other animals.


----------



## Eylandt (Jan 2, 2009)

Wouldnt like to keep Blueys but my beardies, frogs and snakes really entertain me. Yeah sure the snakes sleep during the day but at night its amazing to watch them play in their own little worlds


----------



## Lewy (Jan 2, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I know this is a reptile forum, but does anyone else find keeping reptiles boring? so far I have never had a reptile that has really interested me, apart from my geckos, which are cute. is anyone else like that or are people entertained by there snake sitting there doing nothing? with wild herps it is exciting but with all my captives I never even look at them and feeding them is the only time I do, even then they seem a bit boring. interested to hear what other people think of keeping their ones.


 
May be you should fined another hobby


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 2, 2009)

nah herping has never became boring, although it gets tiring after a full days herping, but the next day or when you have a rest you always wanna go again. think I will just stick to that, plus keep a pair of geckos or 2, they are fun. just a bit of work if I have to travel


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

Slateman said:


> To see animals in they habitat require some effort. Not all people are willing to get up there.



Thankfully. That would ruin it for me.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree that some reptiles must be boring to keep specially for young boy. ..... Looking to cage, waiting for action, and nocturnal animal is hiding in the hide.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 2, 2009)

I know what your saying Ryan, I don`t find them interesting to sit there and watch hours on end- They don`t do a great deal! Don`t get me wrong I love my animals but what keeps me interested is the learning and the challenge to keep and breed each species, I won`t get rid of a species until i have successfuly bred it  But thats just me!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 2, 2009)

falconboy said:


> If you want boring, get blue tongues. Don't get me wrong, I adore my blueys, but along with boring they are still cute, very easy to care for and cheap to feed. Only problem is they burrow in their aspen bedding and I don't see them as much as I'd like, unless its feeding day (every 2nd at the moment) and they are out and about and restless. The more boring, the easier to care for! A lot can be said for boring!!!
> 
> I enjoyed my beardies, and I miss them, but blueys are so EASY and NO CRICKETS!!!



no way, i find my shinglebacks the most fascinating.. that is, when they are awake.. lol. perhaps thats just because they are SO different to beardies. 

IMO, they are uniquely fascinating in there own rights, between individuals, and species. 

if they dont interest you, dont keep them. beats slowly getting over them and giving them poor care..


----------



## hodges (Jan 2, 2009)

Tho some reptiles don't interest me at all, turtles and gecko's for example i just haven't really taken a liking to them.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 2, 2009)

Well I hope its not, lol, im picking up my little spotted in a few weeks, I sure hope its not boring!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree Ryan sometimes they bore me but other times i pull em out and handle em. I've always loved reptiles and now consider it a hobby that i will prob continue with for the rest of my life... Maybe that means my life will be a bore


----------



## Luke1 (Jan 2, 2009)

im certainly with you there! its great to see them in the wild! but at the same time i like keeping them! they are so different etc. i was thinking about selling my snakes and buying some goannas and colubrids but then that would be it! but i couldn't do that! i get attached to my animals! i have one more thing im gonna try! set all there tanks up well see what happens, have basking spots and stuff and maybe try a reverse cycle (day is night, night is day, so i can see them active buy day, and they sleep at night  but if that fails i dunno! i'll still have em 



ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer I think a lot of reptiles look cute and look awsome, but they just dont interest me for some reason unless they are wild ones, because its a challenge to find them, see them in there natural habitat, photograph them etc


----------



## funcouple (Jan 2, 2009)

why keep them if you find them boring. it still excites me every time i feed my snakes, i love the speed and power that they have when they strike and pull the rat from the tongs. then watching my beardies watch me as i walk past their enclosures or am cleaning their enclosures. if your herps dont do anything for you ryan, get rid of them and let someone that will enjoy them have them


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 2, 2009)

I think you might find that they appear boring due to the enclosures they are in. Enclosures can really limit the amount of prowling etc that a reptile can do. Indoor enclosures rarely give the animal any mental stimulation. Really, why would a snake bother prowling around an enclosure that it can see the other end of. It knows whats down the other end and doesnt really care. It may as well stay where it is. 

Get some of these animals into large outdoor aviaries and you'll see a difference in their behaviour.


----------



## Lewy (Jan 2, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> I think you might find that they appear boring due to the enclosures they are in. Enclosures can really limit the amount of prowling etc that a reptile can do. Indoor enclosures rarely give the animal any mental stimulation. Really, why would a snake bother prowling around an enclosure that it can see the other end of. It knows whats down the other end and doesnt really care. It may as well stay where it is.
> 
> Get some of these animals into large outdoor aviaries and you'll see a difference in their behaviour.


 

Got to agree with you there


----------



## Kersten (Jan 2, 2009)

I wish I did find it boring sometimes, maybe then we'd stop buying more lol.


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 2, 2009)

I keep a mixture of species, so there is always something going on around my place and I could never find this boring. I love to sit and watch my snakes even as they rest, to familiarise myself with their faces and their shapes, marvel at how they manage to squeeze into the tightest spots and still remain comfortable, and then to see, as I watch my sleeping snake, an eye move! Not sleeping at all, but watching me right back!

To cruise around the cages as I do my checks and notice who is alert to my activity and who isn't. To outstare the Brown Tree Snakes, spring them as they glide along a branch and then freeze in place when I come near, so I freeze also and we play... who will move first. (I cheat, I count those eye movements as a win to me!)

I adore to watch them drinking, to watch the muscles in their heads moving, some flicker their tongues as they drink, others bury their faces right up to their eyes and just let themselves go with the experience. I love to hold a water bowl under a nose as a snake rests and to see it flick, flick, realise the water is there and lower their head to drink as I enjoy the sight of my snakes trusting enough to do that while I stand there holding their water.

At nighttime, as the pythons cruise their branches, looking out of the enclosures to watch me and subconciously convincing me (in a totally anthropomorphic way of course) that they are asking to come out and explore, politely, with a please, thank you.

And when time comes that the bellies start to rumble and the cruising stops and the stillness of the hunt starts, to see them alert, but appearing not to be, heads jerking to each and every movement that happens around them. Tiptoe past, lest they strike the glass and hurt themselves.

To watch the feed, the clumsy ones attacking their harmless dinner backwards, taking forever to figure it out and reshuffle the hold to find that elusive head to start. The real hunters, hitting, squeezing the already lifeless body in an imagined kill. To tug lightly on the tail of dinner as the snake starts to back off a little, prompting a fresh squeeze. 'It's alive!! Kill it again!! Kill Kill!!' 

To consistantly be amazed at the ability to stretch, the sides of the jaws and head moving stealthily, side to side, like creeping footsteps along the furry bodies disappearing inside, marvel at the muscles, stretching and pulling dinner deeper into their bellies. The shape of a rat gone, to be replaced by a form, infinitely longer and thinner than the rat was born to be in a rat perfect world. Then the push, as the head and neck turn, first this side, then that, pushing dinner deeper, the thin line of skin hanging loosely under the neck and the back muscles bunching with the effort. 

Then dinner in the belly, so big and so fat refuge in a tight hidey hole is not possible. Watching them lying stretched across a branch, bellies full, the knowledge that those teeth are simply waiting for me to become complacent and reach in to adjust a waterbowl, thinking in my own head, (who has the pea sized brain now) that, no way, they are full and sleeping now, it's all safe... and reaching in with rat stinky fingers...

The reach for the towel to stem the blood. Nostrils filled with the lingering smell of rat, now lumps in bellies, but only recently defrosting in warm water. Cleaning the defrost bowls, curling my nose at the smell of the rat water. Knowing this is the first of a long line of cleans to be done over the next couple of weeks, as each happy satiated snake digests and yet, not regretting the work to come.

For in between the work, as I wait for my new wounds to heal and close and be forgotten, (maybe a scar or two and certainly another tale to tell for the enjoyment of others), comes the watching and appreciation of the animal species I have chosen to keep.

Never boring.


----------



## palmej (Jan 2, 2009)

wow i just read that whole thing.
I think its great how your so passionate about the animals you care for

I sit and watch my beardy from a distance. I sat there for over an hour just watching and it basicly didnt do anything at all. Yet i was still entertained


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 2, 2009)

i love herping. it's more the excitement of finding something then the admiration of natural beauty.
i own reptiles and bluey's and i find them very interesting and unboring.
they intruige me all the time and my pythons lay around in some of the most random possitions and places. i have a coastal and bredl's in 1 and they would look like lovers the way they are always coiled together during the day. 
and my jungle and another coastal are never near each other except for basking. they're the solitary 2. never get close to others when resting
if you find your pythons boring then take them outside and interact with them, the sun wont kill them, or stay up l8 and watch them (when they're active).
everytime i look at them they get me even if they havent moved. i just love my snakes


----------



## dragoncrab-64 (Jan 2, 2009)

I like to think keeping pythons as educational experience. How many people do you know who are scared of "snakes" ? I know quite a few including my mother and my daughters. But by me keeping pythons one daughter can handle being in the same room with them and my mother will now look at them thru their glass front enclosures. Previously they ran away and wouldnt even go into the room. I still have one daughter to cure her phobia yet. 
So my point is no they aren't a dog which you can teach them tricks but they are fasinating and each of my pythons have their own personality and i like to think i can be a small part in making others aware that not all snakes are going to kill you. Cheers


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 2, 2009)

Wrasse, you're insane!:lol: You've given me my big smile for the day with that post.

But i can't help but agree with everything you said. Especially with tiptoe-ing past the enclosure so they dont strike, and tugging the rats tail to prompt a fresh squeeze!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 2, 2009)

dragoncrab-64 said:


> I like to think keeping pythons as educational experience. How many people do you know who are scared of "snakes" ? I know quite a few including my mother and my daughters. But by me keeping pythons one daughter can handle being in the same room with them and my mother will now look at them thru their glass front enclosures. Previously they ran away and wouldnt even go into the room. I still have one daughter to cure her phobia yet.
> So my point is no they aren't a dog which you can teach them tricks but they are fasinating and each of my pythons have their own personality and i like to think i can be a small part in making others aware that not all snakes are going to kill you. Cheers


 

i was. then i got tagged and now love them. was always interested tho, but scared and the 1's in my yard other than pythons that i found didnt make it out.
i grew up and it's something that can't be restored. so i make up for it by educating and offering to remove for my friends that are scared of them and would kill them.
but my family still preaches to me the best snake is a dead snake....
even worse when you've been tagged by a ven and they wont let up when your in a hospital bed.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 2, 2009)

shnakeyguy said:


> even worse when you've been tagged by a ven and they wont let up when your in a hospital bed.



They give up after a while.


----------



## dragoncrab-64 (Jan 2, 2009)

I will say that the venomous snakes arent my cup of tea and accidently stepping on a king Brown in my vegie patch was a heart stopper didnt realise i could balance so well on a fence. 
But seriously Ryan maybe you should rethink your choice of reptile you keep or use the knowledge you have to educate others.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 2, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> They give up after a while.


 

mine didn't i walked out of the hospital cos my grandad was telling my ex how to run them over and how to hit them with a shovel...... then basically told me that they never move.... i was pissed and lost it with them and ended up walking out of the hospital.
i was non-symptomatic


----------



## cris (Jan 2, 2009)

I think some herps are boring to keep, but even boring herps can be quite interesting and the boring ones often require much less work. Out of what i have kept i dont think the follwoing species are boring at all _Varanus gilleni, V.panoptes, V.spenceri_, turtles, Litoria fallax and common tree snakes.


----------



## m.punja (Jan 2, 2009)

I guess keeping reptiles can be boring. Being that I aren't real hands on I don't really do much with my reptiles then feed or clean. But when someone new comes around to see the snakes, someone with a fear maybe, i enjoy to show them, to educated them, let them have a hold or have them watch me, slowly wearing their fear off. Or buying a psycho snake, that is always entertaining, I currently have to crazy brown snakes and a flighty copperhead that I am enjoying a lot, I'm spending a lot of time photographing them and handling them trying to calm them down. But I have to agree with you Ryan, nothing is as rewarding as going out into their environement and meeting them on their grounds. If I found them too boring though I wouldn't keep them, after all I don't keep carpets or childrens for that reason.


----------



## MAIA77 (Jan 2, 2009)

wow very poetic wrasse....i'll add that feeling a snake slither on your skin is the most amazing feeling in the world....


----------



## Kitah (Jan 2, 2009)

They don't bore me at all  though mum wonders why I want a snake and why I got, have and keep turt because she thinks they're boring.. to me they're a very unique animal, look awesome.. Turt is always active, and I LOVE watching him root around under rocks etc looking for the shrimps and fish I put in there, eating the plants etc.


----------



## gravitation (Jan 2, 2009)

The interesting part to me is watching them grow, change and enjoy the environment i create for them.
Sure if you are going to sit there for twenty four hours with your eyes glued to the tank.

I think they are the same as any other animal, if they didn't get 'boring' or atleast calm down every once and a while they would never get a break from us.


----------



## FAY (Jan 2, 2009)

Never boring, I can potter around with them all day, every day, cleaning , feeding, observing, *cuddling* esp the stimmis.
When they breed and have babies it is amazing....now for that full time job at Snake Ranch....lol


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 2, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Never boring, I can potter around with them all day, every day, cleaning , feeding, observing, *cuddling* esp the stimmis.
> When they breed and have babies it is amazing....now for that full time job at Snake Ranch....lol


 

Well said Fay... I couldn't have said it better. There is nothing like walking around the house with one of my snakes curled around my neck or shoulders. They are fasinating and amazing animals.

But hey, if you don't want yours you can send me a PM and I will give you my address so you can send all your snakes up to me!!! I will take them off your hands for you free of charge. Lol!!


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 3, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> Well said Fay... I couldn't have said it better. There is nothing like walking around the house with one of my snakes curled around my neck or shoulders. They are fasinating and amazing animals.
> 
> But hey, if you don't want yours you can send me a PM and I will give you my address so you can send all your snakes up to me!!! I will take them off your hands for you free of charge. Lol!!


 
lol after all they are boring so therefore have no value... but are you sure you want boring snakes ???


----------



## Danni (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont think they are boring, im always wandering into my sons room to find Buddy curled in the same position he was 3 hours ago 
I love showng him off, and watchng him feed is amazing which kinda makes up for not being able to play fetch.
I am yet to see him shed, hopefully this will come soon.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 3, 2009)

Danni said:


> I dont think they are boring, im always wandering into my sons room to find Buddy curled in the same position he was 3 hours ago
> I love showng him off, and watchng him feed is amazing which kinda makes up for not being able to play fetch.
> I am yet to see him shed, hopefully this will come soon.


 
it's amazing to watch them shed thier skin.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 3, 2009)

It looks like you might have to send me those Bredli if you still have them,im pretty sure i can find them amusing,dont get me wrong,you can visit them whenever you please....


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 3, 2009)

HANG ON!! I offered first to take them off his hands!! Lol... So they are mine!! Lol! MINE!! He doesn't want boring snakes... Hey maybe a NICE HOT BROWN is more to your liking Ryan?? Lol. Keep you on your toes, that is for sure. And maybe in time if you decide that Bredli are exciting after all I can send you back some babies?? Teehee.


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jan 3, 2009)

I talk to mine even though I know they can't here me. My daughter thinks I'm loopy but sonce I don't expect and answer I know I'm not.

I love checking out the strange positions she gets into and when I get up close some times she comes up to the glass to check me out and we do a strange dance in front of the glass together.

Sure it isn't much fin when they just sit basking or hide for some quiet but you take the good with the bad like most things.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> He doesn't want boring snakes... Hey maybe a NICE HOT BROWN is more to your liking Ryan?




BINGO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We have a winner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ryan, good luck, you can do it.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 3, 2009)

Now, now, Shane, I know you love your Hots... But not everyone is into them, (shudder), I personally find them not my cup of tea. I am too slow for those thrills nowadays!

Maybe a Lizard?? Goanna?? They are fast, but not so dangerous!! Thorny Devil Lizards are very weird and exotic looking.... Maybe??

However we will support you Ryan... I will ESPECIALLY support your decision if you give me the Bredlis!!! (What? I'm bribing? Me? NEVER!!)


----------



## N0MAD (Jan 3, 2009)

I can, and do watch my Python all the time! even if he is only in the "Strike pose" I dunno if it's just me but there is something about ectothermic animals that sparks something inside of me that nothing else can compare to.

Reptiles are anything but boring!!


----------



## Vincent (Jan 3, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> Now, now, Shane, I know you love your Hots... But not everyone is into them, (shudder), I personally find them not my cup of tea. I am too slow for those thrills nowadays!
> 
> Maybe a Lizard?? Goanna?? They are fast, but not so dangerous!! Thorny Devil Lizards are very weird and exotic looking..



I understand. Thorney devils are ferocious. There's one thing that really irritates me though, and that's the term "hots". Makes me feel like killing a yank.


----------



## lemonz (Jan 3, 2009)

i have blueys and i absolutely love them, they are interesting aswell as sleepy, and the fact that they sleep most of the time, the way the lick there lips with there fleshy tongue, just after a feed, so cute. also when they are drinking. beardies are amazing, they can see the woodies, in the click clack across the room from them, and i see them down low and going from side to side of there tank, waiting for them, or when your offering them something and they got there eyeson it and there tongue comes in and out waiting for it, never boring, and to breed them successfully, the best part about it


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 3, 2009)

I sold my gecko's because they bored the crap out of me, all lizards in captivity do, but not in the wild at all. Snakes only for me, but I would much rather elapids than pythons, they are alot more active, better looking too. But even though pythons don't move much, I cans till watch her, they're such fascinating creatures. One thing I havn't got over yet is watching her feed, the whole time iv had my Coastal I think I have missed watching 1 feed.



ShaneBlack said:


> I understand. Thorney devils are ferocious. There's one thing that really irritates me though, and that's the term "hots". Makes me feel like killing a yank.



:shock:
Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 3, 2009)

Man every lizard i Have ever kept has its own personality and they have never bored me. From my geckos which come out at night and stalk the woodies to my little dragons that are always running around. Geckos are boring during the day but what do you expect their nocturnal. I suggest you get some nice small dragons they are very entertaining!


----------



## Kersten (Jan 3, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> I understand. Thorney devils are ferocious. There's one thing that really irritates me though, and that's the term "hots". Makes me feel like killing a yank.


LOL....a little more extreme than I would have put it, but amen.

There's really no way to say this without appearing to someone, somewhere as being hostile....but I really don't mean it that way....why are you keeping them if they bore you?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 3, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Man every lizard i Have ever kept has its own personality and they have never bored me. From my geckos which come out at night and stalk the woodies to my little dragons that are always running around. Geckos are boring during the day but what do you expect their nocturnal. I suggest you get some nice small dragons they are very entertaining!



Dragons have personality! Thats true, yet I have no interest in keeping them, I don't know why.
Snakes are just more fascinating, even though they have no personality.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 3, 2009)

na i dont find reptiles boring
i love watching them searching for food,feeding,sheding,sometimes its abit of entertainment when you get a hatchie home and they think there a taipan.hehe.
sometimes i look at an adult i have and remember when i got it at 70cm's now the snakes 6 foot+.good stuff.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 3, 2009)

Wrasse said:


> I keep a mixture of species, so there is always something going on around my place and I could never find this boring. I love to sit and watch my snakes even as they rest, to familiarise myself with their faces and their shapes, marvel at how they manage to squeeze into the tightest spots and still remain comfortable, and then to see, as I watch my sleeping snake, an eye move! Not sleeping at all, but watching me right back!
> 
> To cruise around the cages as I do my checks and notice who is alert to my activity and who isn't. To outstare the Brown Tree Snakes, spring them as they glide along a branch and then freeze in place when I come near, so I freeze also and we play... who will move first. (I cheat, I count those eye movements as a win to me!)
> 
> ...



Wow, I could not write that with my Slateman's English, but have similler feelings regarding my animals.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 3, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> Never boring, I can potter around with them all day, every day, cleaning , feeding, observing, *cuddling* esp the stimmis.
> When they breed and have babies it is amazing....now for that full time job at Snake Ranch....lol



We know that you are reptimum Fay. You softy.


----------



## cement (Jan 3, 2009)

AS you get older you tend to enjoy the simpler things. As a young fella, i would have been bored too, but I was hyperactive and loved nothing better then not being at home!
Nowadays, the herps suit me down to the ground, I find them fascinating and glad I got into them as captives later on in life as I now have more time for them.
My kids are like you, they love the herps but just don't have the discipline for the daily routines. But thats not a drama as i do it.
If your bored mate, pass them on, keep up with the field work as that is your passion. The last thing I wanted as a teenager was a responsibility, too many places to go and things to see.
Maybe you'll come back to them.


----------



## Fester (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait until you are my age (or Slatey's), they move about the right pace for me!! I reckon, snakes anyway, are one of the easiest animals to look after. I have fish, used to keep birds, lizards a long time ago, but snakes, you can go away on a 2 week holiday and they look after themselves. Don't bark, don't lose hair on the carpet, don't scratch at the door, don't have to feed them every day ..... wonderful pets!


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 3, 2009)

ShaneBlack said:


> I understand. Thorney devils are ferocious. There's one thing that really irritates me though, and that's the term "hots". Makes me feel like killing a yank.


 

Well Shane when a Brown is COOL they don't move as much. I didn't mean the term as in 'hot' instead of venomous, but hot as in heat... But I do apologise for using it, I should have said a nice Brown who is all hot and excited!!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 3, 2009)

Fester said:


> Wait until you are my age (or Slatey's), they move about the right pace for me!! I reckon, snakes anyway, are one of the easiest animals to look after. I have fish, used to keep birds, lizards a long time ago, but snakes, you can go away on a 2 week holiday and they look after themselves. Don't bark, don't lose hair on the carpet, don't scratch at the door, don't have to feed them every day ..... wonderful pets!



Ha Ha They are starting to be quick for me now.
I tipped bucket full of hatchies 2 days ago in garage. You should see me to try to get them. Little buggers was fast enough to give me hard time.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jan 3, 2009)

wow, thread is long since last time, yes I see what everyone means, when I got my first reptiles they were great but now they dont do much for me, I am just gonna go herping, I really enjoy seeing reptiles in the wild. maybe I will keep a bearded dragon and a pair of geckos, they are great, I have to admit I love watching beardies, and geckos are heaps cute. I have had a few bad experiences with keeping, so that might of made me not like it as much.


----------



## ReptilianGuy (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackrabbit said:


> I talk to mine even though I know they can't here me. My daughter thinks I'm loopy but sonce I don't expect and answer I know I'm not.
> 
> I love checking out the strange positions she gets into and when I get up close some times she comes up to the glass to check me out and we do a strange dance in front of the glass together.
> 
> Sure it isn't much fin when they just sit basking or hide for some quiet but you take the good with the bad like most things.


 
i do the same so if i'm not crazy you aren't. they say they cant hear but vibrations go through the ground so they just don't understand lol. and i also read somewhere on the 5th page of this thread that pythons have no personality...***.. who here doesn't look at thier pythons after 8pm or 9pm.
my bredli will crawl up the front glass to say let me out, she don't do it to others and only when she knows we're in the room..
all my pythons have personality. i have 3 that kiss, 2 more so than others. another that will rest his head on the lip under the door and come stait to me when i open it. i can go on. they all have personality. thats 1 of the things that got me into herps. and i love pythons as much as vens. they are more interesting during the day as they are dirunal where pythons are nocturnal, i find my pythons highly active at night unless they've been stretched by a big feed. so if you observe them when they are active then yes. then they wont be boring...

hell i can sit for hours just staring at them and not get bored.

if anybody has any unwanted herps. send them my way, i will pay the freight. at least then they will be appreciated for what they are.

truly *magnificent*, *beautiful, intriguing* and *wonderous* creatures..


----------



## coz666 (Jan 3, 2009)

i have a life.
i have a tv and a ps3 for entertainment.
i give them a good life, they eat well, they are very clean, and they get laid once a year.
they have it better than me.


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 3, 2009)

i expected the thrill to rub off but ive had my python for 8 months now and i still get up at all hours of the early morning to see her slither around her tank, i watch her feed every single time, im always finding her new things to put in her tank to give her some variation, i still get her out all the time to cuddle =) everytime she sheds i keep the skin (maybe gross but im fascinated by it) and i love watching her get bigger and watching her colours change and learning about how body works, maybe im just obsessed but i love her to death and wouldnt change a thing for the world =)


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 3, 2009)

carpets are boring gts are cool elapids yeah now where talkin and crocs say no more


----------



## Vincey (Jan 3, 2009)

Herps are awesome in their own different way. They wont fetch a stick, but the other things they do are quite interesting to observe. Maybe you should get a dog =p
Hope you get back into it!


----------



## Vincey (Jan 3, 2009)

coz666 said:


> i have a life.
> i have a tv and a ps3 for entertainment.
> i give them a good life, they eat well, they are very clean, and they get laid once a year.
> they have it better than me.


R O F L

hahaha that was golden


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 3, 2009)

Well said Wrasse!!! Now I know I'm not the only one who thinks like that! LOL :lol:

I love Snakey for all the reasons others have said and more. When I first got him, I was annoyed that he would sleep all day, only to come out at night and stop me from sleeping with all his racket! But I soon realized that I wanted him to be something he wasn't. He is nocturnal and a real 'party animal' at night...I dont know how many times he has fallen off his branches at night!  His antics at night are a wonder to watch. His latest trick is to slither up the edge of the glass where it overlaps with the other one and then when he's at the top, he loosens his grip to slide straight down. He does this over and over and appears to 'enjoy' it!  I spend so much time watching him at night, I'm thinking that I'm becoming nocturnal too! (Nothing like sleeping in to midday..LOL! :lol

I enjoy snakes because they are different and misunderstood. Snakey fills that niche in my life . I now appreciate him for what he is. I enjoy his antics at night and I enjoy his quietness during the day. I find that his slow slithering, quietness and placid nature is calming when I hold him (so great for a stressed day). When I want excitement or movement in my animals, I watch the finches (they are so hyperactive), or play with the dog or watch the fish.


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not bungee jumping, but I enjoy keeping reptiles, although eventually you end up spending more time tending to the rodent colonies then to the actual reptiles.....


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 3, 2009)

hodges said:


> Nope never, don't get me wrong the passion for handling your reptiles dies down with time but this can be a good thing. When i received my first pair of snakes i was excited wanting to hold them all the time but now i just prefer to only handle them if needed and of course to show of ............But like they say each to their own.



My passion has not died, but am learning to have more respect for them - not handling them every 5 minutes or for hours on end for my own pleasure. I love watching my snakes. Even if they do nothing, if they look content I am happy, and while they don't move much that is when my camera comes out - practicing to get better snaps. New Years Day I took 300 photos just of two of my carpets, and my daughter's water dragons and beardy. I just kept clicking and did get some really lovely photos. 

Watching the water dragons is very entertaining - they dart about the place looking busy and alert, I know they are well. And our little beardy is so the centre of attention - always photogenic.

I find it very...um...can't think of the word...but had one of my last season's baby pythons come back to me, temporarily to get him feeding as he will not feed for his owner. I visited this little python a few weeks ago to try and get him to eat - he took the mouse. And first day back with me - New Years Day - he ate a weaner mouse, yet he has not eaten since the last time I fed him weeks ago. His owner couldn't be doing anything wrong. That is just what snakes do but I enjoy playing up the thoughts in my head that the little snake knows I was his second mum and will only behave for me...hehehe...just gloating that I got him to eat 

Nope, reptiles are not boring. I love my reptiles - always got something to do with them. Now I'll go back and read the rest of the comments.


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 3, 2009)

This is a great thread. I'm loving reading people's comments.

mysnakesau, I'm guilty of taking lots of pix when Snakey is resting, my full dig camera is testimony to that!


----------



## Reptilian (Jan 3, 2009)

Dunno about your herps, but all of mine are quite active... I def dont think they are boring, If I did i wouldnt spend so much money on them!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 3, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> yer I think a lot of reptiles look cute and look awsome, but they just dont interest me for some reason unless they are wild ones, because its a challenge to find them, see them in there natural habitat, photograph them etc



Ryan maybe thats it. Maybe you don't want to keep them. Pursue a career where you can interact with the wild ones and enjoy the challenges of studying wild fellows. Ask Hazzard? His job is tracking lacies - how cool is that. I couldn't do it - if you come with me you'd never see anything. I never find anything when I have gone out bushbashing.


----------



## cockney red (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so bored with my worms, i'm outside toshing the deck.


----------



## jordo (Jan 3, 2009)

IMO Herping is much more rewarding as well, my collection has decrease to only a few lizards now so I have the freedom to go on field trips when I can. Having captives is still a great experience though, you can often learn just as much about their behaviour from observing them in captivity than in the wild (particularly about reproduction). But in the nature you always have the advantage of seeing something new rather than the same old species and animals every day.


----------



## Kurama (Jan 3, 2009)

Keeping reptiles isnt boring, seeing them in the wild is alot more exiting.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 3, 2009)

It is so not boring! They are so entertaining :lol:


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 3, 2009)

I dont think its boring....i mean, no it not the most thrilling of hobbies...but it definately isn't boring. My beadie, Smurf, is very active and i love watching him (so does my cat...lol)


----------



## wazzup (Jan 3, 2009)

I would have to say that since i've had Steve the Beardie we have had more visitors and friends "just pop over" than i can remember! 
Workmates and people on the phone always ask Hows Steve, whats Steve been up to?
before asking how we are...
Doesn't say much us does it?


----------



## wazzup (Jan 3, 2009)

Doesn't say much ABOUT us does it? (is what i meant).


----------



## aliveandkicking (Jan 3, 2009)

Never boring. I can sit and watch my animals for hours


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 3, 2009)

wazzup said:


> I would have to say that since i've had Steve the Beardie we have had more visitors and friends "just pop over" than i can remember!
> Workmates and people on the phone always ask Hows Steve, whats Steve been up to?
> before asking how we are...
> Doesn't say much about us does it?


 

Lol... Since my snakes arrived I don't have ANY visitors... No Jehovah Witnesses, family (which are headaches!!) or friends. I now have a PEACEFUL castle!!! Lol... Sorry, no I don't... All my daughters's friends want to have a sleep over, because they want to hold or feed the snakes, but most of the parents won't allow it!!!! Phew!!


----------



## mysnakesau (Jan 4, 2009)

Wild Storm I don't have as many visitors come now, because of the snakes. Even though they are securely in their enclosures and I don't get them out, they still won't come. My hubby's Aunt is that scared of them, mention the word snake and she screams and trembles so she won't be back. When she was here that one time, I happened to be feeding my snakes and got bitten. She got up and went home. One of my friends is phobic also but I don't want her not to come round. So I have to remove photos from the walls and tell her the snakes have been moved out to a friend's house for the night - but all I do is cover them over. For our BBQ couple weeks back we told her we didn't have them. Covered their enclosures with blankets and lights off and put my little clothes horse and heaps of washing around in the corner - made it look like just a mess corner. So long as nobody mentioned them, she was fine and stayed all night.


----------



## Azzajay77 (Jan 4, 2009)

wazzup said:


> I would have to say that since i've had Steve the Beardie we have had more visitors and friends "just pop over" than i can remember!
> Workmates and people on the phone always ask Hows Steve, whats Steve been up to?
> before asking how we are...
> Doesn't say much us does it?


 
Happened to me when i had kids also )

I also happening now that i have a beardie also :?

i love my beardie. I don't get to appreciate it or watch it as much as i'd like cuz it's in the garage but i go in there several times a day to check on it and see what part of the enclosure it's at and yeah .. i enjoy watching it. 

Bluey's on the other hand they burry themselves in their bedding like falconboy said and sometimes you can't even tell they are there.

Get the angry one out of the lawn though have chase him/her as it tries to get away. That's not boring.

Having a wild one sneak up on you in the garage while you're feeding your two in their enclosure isn't boring either..

Can see your point though. I want to get a python but kinda figure anything that you can keep in a click-clak isn't going to be that entertaining.

Is that why you're selling your bredli's ryan ?


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 4, 2009)

Wild_Storm said:


> But hey, if you don't want yours you can send me a PM and I will give you my address so you can send all your snakes up to me!!! I will take them off your hands for you free of charge. Lol!!


 
Back off buddy, theyre mine!!!!!!!:evil:


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 4, 2009)

keeping reptiles boring.....hah....hardly!!! more exciting then some people I know!!!


----------



## Harmony67 (Jan 4, 2009)

One of my snakes prowls her enclosure relentlessly waiting for someone to take her out. She tries to climb the glass to get to the lid but it is too tall for her and she falls over. We take her out for a stretch and let her use some energy, then put her back and she roams again till she decides to have a lie down. It is very entertaining.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jan 4, 2009)

I get great satisfaction raising reptiles from hatchies. I Have never been interested in buying adults as I don't think you get the same satisfaction knowing it wasn't you who raised them. It is also satisfying when you have a raised a healthy animal. A cat or a dog in captivity with some food and water available can basically look after itself but without constant temp, humidity and UV survelliance as well as food and water supplies a reptile in captivity stands no chance and therefor raising a healthy reptile is very satisfying.


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jan 4, 2009)

888lowndes888 said:


> I get great satisfaction raising reptiles from hatchies. I Have never been interested in buying adults as I don't think you get the same satisfaction knowing it wasn't you who raised them. It is also satisfying when you have a raised a healthy animal. A cat or a dog in captivity with some food and water available can basically look after itself but without constant temp, humidity and UV survelliance as well as food and water supplies a reptile in captivity stands no chance and therefor raising a healthy reptile is very satisfying.


 
well put...i agree...personal satisfaction!


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 4, 2009)

get some monitors... they never stop doing something


----------



## LauraM (Jan 11, 2009)

I dont find keeping my pet snake boring at all ive only had him for a few weeks i may get bored but ive always been into reptiles.... if you never look or handle your snake and only ever pay attention to it when its feeding maybe you should sell your snakes? whats the point in having something if you dont like it or look at it? its like having a lamberghini covered up in the shed and never drive it (i told me uncle he should have given it to me but nooo)


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 11, 2009)

Im not shore how said it (im not botherd to look through 7 pages of posts) but what do you expect them to do get up and dance and there better than most cats all my cat dose is eat sleep and crap oh and come cry to me at 4am when he get beet up by another cat and needs to go to the vet


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 12, 2009)

Wrasse that was pure poetry! One of the best things I have ever read 

My snakes dont bore me at all even though they just sleep all day and come out when everyone is asleep...everyone else that comes to the house though thinks there boring "make it move!" "does it just lay there like that all the time?" "why do you want to keep something that doesnt do anything except want to kill you?"

To me they are the most fascinating creatures in existance and I can watch them 24/7 and do see myself keeping snakes for the rest of my life!


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks to all that were complimentary. My fingers ran away with me when the soppy grin came over my face thinking about my reptilian friends. And so much more I thought to add but never did... 

The huge intense eyes of the little green tree snakes watching me from their safe havens behind leaves in cages in my bedroom. As, in the morning, swaying slightly, thin green branches, not snakes, (you can't see me!) they warily stare and quietly chastise me for my laziness as they laid awake for hours patiently waiting to see me move... swaying, swaying...

The fixed gaze of the little keels, peering stealthily from under an edge of newspaper, or from behind a stalk of sphagnum moss, nervous and flighty and ready to throw themselves into their water bowls for protection if I move too fast or look too dangerous. Egging each other on to greater displays of bravado as they flip and leap. Skip that room, walk around the long way, save scaring them, I could use the exercise anyway.

The ever watchful water pythons. One day I will give up trying to fool a water python, they know what I am doing before I myself do. Feeding time ! Or I dare to touch their cage ! Don't try to sneak up on a water python. The explosion of activity from under the newspaper or from behind the hide and all of a sudden it's me leaping higher, laughing stupidly as I almost get caught, surprised by the very animal I was trying to sneak up on.. (Did I say almost ? Now where was that towel ?) 

That one beautiful water python, her shy gentle delicate nature always there to make up for the rest. Don't be upset Mum, I am here to restore your faith in the water python species...

The Olive Prince, eyes and head turned to the sky, pupils wide, as he waits for the Rat God to lower the offering to his Royal Olive Blood (note the capitals there... minimum requirement for an Olive of his own self importance). It has to be up there somewhere, that offering, wait long enough and it will fall. Patience, patience, endless patience, until eventually, the lure to sleep becomes too great and quietly the Olive Prince slips off to rest. Surprise Surprise !! The Rat God delivers ! Always just as he gives up... That Rat God has a wicked sense of timing and humour. 

The wonderful trusting Grande Dame of them all. Cleopatra. Quiet, patient Cleo. Open the door to say hello as she reaches gently to me, to flick a hello and sniff me over, lay a head on my own head or shoulder and to rest on me, appreciating my warmth. A far greater patience shown than I, the puny human can match, until eventually my legs ache from the semi squat and sadly I have to shift her back to her perch as standing, I attempt to stop the pins and needles and the blood starts to flow again. A promise to come visit again tomorrow as she settles back and flicks goodbye and I lock the door shut.

See now, I did it again... Bad fingers! Once more they ran away with me.

I am loving this thread, enjoying very much to see how reps have brightened peoples lives.

Thank you Ryan.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 12, 2009)

I can be poetic too, Dannielle...

Roses are red
Violets are blue
Keeping snakes is boring
This doesn't rhyme and I don't care

See, it's not that hard...


----------



## Wrasse (Jan 12, 2009)

hahaha !!


----------



## LauraM (Jan 12, 2009)

Jonno keep your dayjob


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 13, 2009)

Jonno that was almost as good at wrasses attempt lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2009)

pffft, theyre so not boring,..if one animal isnt being exciting something is is sure to be out and about,..

i can spend hours watchign teh geckos at night, and the beardies during teh day, well, theyre just so entertaining!!!


----------



## waikare (Jan 13, 2009)

i wouldnt say they r boring they have the perfect life, sit in the sun all day take naps all day, wait for someone to feed you and clean up after you, and take you out for a bit of exercise,. sounds like a good life to me


----------



## mis_gmh (Jan 13, 2009)

My pythons are the most entertaining animals i have. They are definately more active that my chihuahua, All she does is sleep on her cushion all day and night. My snakes dont stop. 

My olive is a mental, he paces his enclosure all day wanting to get out and explore. Some days i dont think he sleeps at all.lol and my big coastal boy is the same. As soon as i walk past hes got his head pressed up on the glass waiting for me to open it and when i do he climbs strait up my arm and on my neck. He would be happy just to sit around my neck all day. He always manages to wake me up at night with his loud thuds when he falls off his branch 
Mind you my youngsters are the total opposite but i guess they will be just as active when they arnt so scared. 

You just need to find the right animal i guess. 
They all have different personalitys like people(you get boring lazy people who just like to sit around and you can get crazy hypo people aswell) 
Reptiles are entertaining if you take time to notice them. My snakes are deffinately better value than my dog. You could say there even more sociable to.

regards
laura


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 13, 2009)

haha, i tend to find them a bit annoying when theyre watching me get ready for work and wanting food,...!!

damn spoilt critters,..lol!!



waikare said:


> i wouldnt say they r boring they have the perfect life, sit in the sun all day take naps all day, wait for someone to feed you and clean up after you, and take you out for a bit of exercise,. sounds like a good life to me


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wrasse said:


> Thanks to all that were complimentary. My fingers ran away with me when the soppy grin came over my face thinking about my reptilian friends. And so much more I thought to add but never did...
> 
> The huge intense eyes of the little green tree snakes watching me from their safe havens behind leaves in cages in my bedroom. As, in the morning, swaying slightly, thin green branches, not snakes, (you can't see me!) they warily stare and quietly chastise me for my laziness as they laid awake for hours patiently waiting to see me move... swaying, swaying...
> 
> ...


hey wrasse how cool are those green tree snakes when thay sway and sit there and watch ya gota luv em


----------

